# [1.0] Black GoSMS Theme [07/24/2011]



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

As an alternative SMS/MMS application I like to use GoSMS Pro (Which is also free!)​
I never did like every aspect of the themes that it came with or the ones you could download so I decided I would make my own. It's actually pretty fun to do and I will probably do more of them in different styles so if any of you have an idea be sure to get in contact with me so I can see what I can do!

More things will be changed as I update. Current name is possibly temporary so if you have an idea for a better name feel free to send me a DM.

[hide=Screenshots](Images may not be exact due to possible updates since they were taken.)














[/hide]

*Please don't re-post this. However linking to this thread is fine.  Thanks!*



> *Changelog*
> 
> 
> > *1.0:*
> > Base


----------



## spacecanard (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks good. Worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## websterzx10r1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I tired 2 install this but would not install. said file could not be open i have a stock HTC Evo 3D soon 2 be opened up 2 a new world.


----------



## kijp15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Can someone post a link? Please, im on the app and i dont see a dl button or link. Thanks.


----------



## Maverick1970 (Aug 19, 2011)

No link. He attached it to the post.


----------



## Maverick1970 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just finished installing. Love it! Thanks a lot. Black = better battery performance :android-smile:


----------



## tobiasth (Jul 17, 2011)

hey MasterTM, just found this theme today and i just would like to know, how to apply it?
i can install it without problems, but it not shown in the theme selection from GoSMS and i can't apply it!
is there a workaround or anything?

many many thanks!
regards, tobi


----------

